

NASA Partners with Boeing and SpaceX to Send Astronauts Up in Space Taxis - moinvirani
http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/16/nasa-partners-with-boeing-and-spacex-to-send-astronauts-up-in-space-taxis/

======
Featurecreep
2 stars out of 5.

Ride was quick and enjoyable but the driver left the meter running while I was
on my space walk.

